
X64_dbg: An open-source x64/x86 debugger for Windows - dgavrilov
http://x64dbg.com/
======
sspiff
Minor nitpick: X32 is not "32-bit x86", it's an entirely different ABI[1],
using 32-bit pointers but the (faster) 64-bit instructions.

You're better of just calling it x86 to describe the 32-bit instruction set.

I love the connections between jumps and landing sites though, very helpful!

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI)

------
rossy
This looks nice. From the layout of some of the menus, it seems like it was
written by fans of OllyDbg, maybe because OllyDbg still has no 64-bit support.
OllyDbg is great, so hopefully I can get some use out of this tool as well.

~~~
_nullandnull_
This 64-bit version of Olldbg is in the works

[http://ollydbg.de/odbg64.html](http://ollydbg.de/odbg64.html)

------
farresito
Hey, great work! It's a little bit unfortunate it doesn't work for Linux,
since I've been looking for something like that for a long time and haven't
found one, yet.

How hard would it be to port this to Linux? What would need to be ported? I
don't have much free time, but I might be able to contribute to a port for
Linux, given enough free time.

~~~
wspeirs
No need to port anything, you can use edb:
[http://codef00.com/projects#debugger](http://codef00.com/projects#debugger)
or [https://code.google.com/p/edb-debugger/](https://code.google.com/p/edb-
debugger/)

~~~
farresito
I've used it for some time and don't really like it much.

~~~
wspeirs
What don't you like? I know the author, and I'm sure he'd appreciate feedback
offline

------
voltagex_
This is based on the TitanEngine.
[http://www.reversinglabs.com/resources/open-
source/titanengi...](http://www.reversinglabs.com/resources/open-
source/titanengine.html)

Is there a word for open source that has no revision history? (there's just a
.rar file on that site). 7zip does it too and it drives me crazy.

~~~
mrexodia
We completely rewrote TitanEngine into TitanEngine Community Edition:
[https://bitbucket.org/mrexodia/titanengine-
update](https://bitbucket.org/mrexodia/titanengine-update)

------
Meai
That looks awesome, is there something like this for linux as well? Or what is
the current way linux programmers debug x86?

~~~
scaramanga
There's generally very little call for binary-level debuggers in linux. So
everything is oriented towards source-level debuggng. Which makes sense since
normally source code is available.

IMO gdb isn't very good for binary-level debugging, which is pretty much a
euphemism for reverse-engineering anyway. It'd be nice to have something like
that. I tinkered around with building such a thing years ago[0] but I wanted
it to be cross-platform (I was using PPC at the time). But found libdisasm to
be a bit limited as a disassembler suitable for such a thing.

[0].
[http://www.scaramanga.co.uk/stuff/debugger/l33t-debugger.png](http://www.scaramanga.co.uk/stuff/debugger/l33t-debugger.png)

~~~
gue5t
Check out radare2 ([http://radare.org/](http://radare.org/)), which is one of
the best tools for binary reversing available on Linux.

~~~
ayrx
radare2 is incredibly powerful but is a nightmare when it comes to usability
though.

------
jpmonette
It's really good to see such a lightweight interface, like Ollydbg. I stopped
using Ollydbg back then when I had to debug some x64, but didn't find anything
free with such a minimalist and powerful UI. I guess you guys made it, good
job :)! I wish it was available for Mac too thought - not using Windows
anymore.

~~~
leeoniya
in case anyone missed it, there is Olly for x64:
[http://www.ollydbg.de/](http://www.ollydbg.de/)

~~~
lawnchair_larry
You might want to check that again. There is no x64 olly available to anyone
other than the author. It's been a "work in progress" for a decade or so.

------
JoachimS
For OSX there is now hopper, a binary debugger and reverse Engineering tool.
Something between Olly and IDA with a nice interface. Can work on x86 as well
as ARM binaries. Hopper is not open source.
[http://www.hopperapp.com](http://www.hopperapp.com)

~~~
voltagex_
I'm really really hoping Hopper can catch up to IDA. I'm still not good enough
with assembly to make much use of either, but the free version of IDA can make
some really nice flowcharts which are pretty helpful.

------
ekr
How does this compare to WinDBG, which already seems fairly mature? Why would
I switch to this? (if you ask me, the problem of FOSS doesn't come into play
here, since Windows itself is a closed platform).

And indeed, a similar GUI-based debugger for Linux would be awesome as well.

~~~
asveikau
To me the strength of windbg is not the 1990s style Multiple Document
Interface UI. It's the fact that the commands are so terse and powerful. Once
you get over the (steep, I'll admit) learning curve, you get a lot done
without typing very much. I find gdb a lot more painful to get around for even
simple stuff.

The remote debugging support is also phenomenal, though you need a culture to
support it. I've only seen it work really well on the MS campus.

------
jagger27
The site is quite broken on my Nexus 4.

[http://i.imgur.com/H72QriT.png](http://i.imgur.com/H72QriT.png)

~~~
Cyph0n
I don't think that's a major issue.

------
MBS
The link to the downloads page is broken. Anyone?

------
zer0zzz
Hey look, it's GPLv3. So the only people using it are probably writing
malware. I don't expect any commercial windows shops or anyone at MS will use
this tool. That said, seems like a pretty cool project.

